# Tent City



## smarts

I'm living in a tent city. I was chillin in my home town Richmond, MI and felt that I needed to get the fuck out of there. Someone told me about tent city by ann arbor so out of curiosity I hitched a ride and made it there. They GAVE me a 10 by 15 tent, a heater, and a 20 below bag. AND every sunday they give everyone at the camp 10 bus tokens, 4 propane gas tanks, and a big ass feast. I'm thinkin about stayin here for a while...I just cant believe how sweet this place is. Only thing is they frown on drinkin and drugs, but I just do that shit in my tent


----------



## Heron

that's fucking awesome but i wonder how they possibly afford it.


----------



## Myechtatel

who gave it to you? the people there or some church?


----------



## smarts

the people there...it's a commune for homeless people and they are funded by churches...which is why they say no smoking or drinking ("except in your tent just keep it on the DL") because the churches will stop funding us


----------



## Myechtatel

sounds sweet. I stayed at a tent city in Gainesville Fl for a few days and it was pretty cool. The people there were really nice we got a 30 degree mummy bag for free and sometimes churches would come and feed but mostly they were on their own. but people came and went so much that there was such an excess of tarps and blankets and supplies and anything you need. only problem was it was a 2-3 mile walk from downtown and you couldnt fly a sign in gainesville.


----------



## SmilinSteph

Shit dude that's awesome, I wanna visit this tent city.


----------



## murdermittenkid

camp take notice?


----------



## smarts

maybe...
I've actually said too much I think...If you want to come feel free to figure out where it's at it shouldn't be too hard I've given you enough info. I just don't want anyone to come and fuck this spot up all it takes is one fuck up and everyone is gone you know. This is a great thing going on here.


----------



## mylon

homeguardtheplanet.com


----------



## smarts

what's that suppose to be? it's not working at least in this browser I'm at a library they got shitty internet


----------



## Mayda Bizette

homeguard


----------



## smarts

ah yes i see now...


----------



## smarts

yeah fuck that place it's getting out of hand I'm about to leave


----------



## 0ddity

How exactly is it getting out of hand?


----------



## plagueship

yeah, aren't the chronically homeless well-known for not ever getting out of hand? 
har har.


----------



## smarts

ah, just some drunk ex con ex gang leader ass hole trying to take over it's cool now, but I'm still out of there...I'm thinking Kentucky??


----------



## x2Dope

smarts said:


> I'm living in a tent city. I was chillin in my home town Richmond, MI and felt that I needed to get the fuck out of there. Someone told me about tent city by ann arbor so out of curiosity I hitched a ride and made it there. They GAVE me a 10 by 15 tent, a heater, and a 20 below bag. AND every sunday they give everyone at the camp 10 bus tokens, 4 propane gas tanks, and a big ass feast. I'm thinkin about stayin here for a while...I just cant believe how sweet this place is. Only thing is they frown on drinkin and drugs, but I just do that shit in my tent


This place sounds like heaven. I gotta check it out one day.


----------



## bryanpaul

just throwin t


x2Dope said:


> This place sounds like heaven. I gotta check it out one day.


just throwin this out there...... hangin out in an encapment of presumably older homebum dudes can get weird if not downright scary for a young girl....thats just a generalization, but yeah......never underestimate the creepyness of a group of high gravityed up older dudes............at the same time i've rolled into some homebum camps that were all good vibes, good people who you could trust...


----------



## x2Dope

I understand completely, but I will be with my best friend (also, a girl) and hopefully other people we meet along the way. I think that's going to be the hardest part though; meeting good people.


----------



## Earth

well, maybe for just a month* or so.....

(*place being heaven, as it sounds like this cat suddenly wanted to split)


----------

